# Best Nano Wheel Coating



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi there, I know this has been asked a fair few times just I'm looking for up to date opinions as there are new products out, so what coating is best for durability and price? Gyeon? Gtechniq? I'm stuck as there are so many choices :wall:.

Thanks


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Car pro cquartz


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gtechniq C5 gives me 18 months to a year protection on our alloys.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Raceglaze nano wheel sealant so easy to use spray on leave for few mins buff off with mf easy peasey


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Kimo said:


> Car pro cquartz


Kimo, 
I know you recommend using shampoo on sealed wheels ,but how well do you think cquartz or dlux would stand up to sonax full effects?

I've mega dust on a landrover and find I need some serious power.


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

spyder said:


> Kimo,
> I know you recommend using shampoo on sealed wheels ,but how well do you think cquartz or dlux would stand up to sonax full effects?
> 
> I've mega dust on a landrover and find I need some serious power.


You should be fine. Coatings are tough, even good sealent can survive multiple sonax xtreme full effect washes.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Gtechniq C5 or Gyeon Q2 Rim for me:thumb:

Chris


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Looking at Cquartz DLUX as you get 30ml for only £3 more than C5, but does it last as long and is it generally better? Or would it worth paying more for C5? Gyeon only lasts about 9 months according to Polished Bliss website, so that knocks that out with value for money


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Or should I look at CQUK?! Too many choices


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

I'll chuck another one in. KKD R-Evolve X. Heard one person remove C5 and apply this with better results. I've used C5 and was happy, but will be trying this next.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh No!! Another to think about!! But thanks DrEskimo


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Can anyone tell me straight up how CQUK vs C5 vs Gyeon turns out? Thanks


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Anyone know the maximum operating temp for CQUK?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

JamesCotton said:


> Oh No!! Another to think about!! But thanks DrEskimo


If you want another to consider how about Nanolex Si3D :thumb:


----------



## Vsti (Oct 27, 2013)

I have Nanolex Si3D on my winter wheels.


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

JamesCotton said:


> Anyone know the maximum operating temp for CQUK?


Not sure but when I asked carpro which coating they'd recommend they told me dlux was best on wheels. About to coat mine tomorrow .


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have TAC Systems Quartz Magic on the wifes Mazda 6 and its still going strong the dirt just falls off when you pressure wash them...even after using a strong wheel cleaner a few times the beading just hasnt dropped off...well worth considering!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

nick_mcuk said:


> I have TAC Systems Quartz Magic on the wifes Mazda 6 and its still going strong the dirt just falls off when you pressure wash them...even after using a strong wheel cleaner a few times the beading just hasnt dropped off...well worth considering!


On offer this weekend as well I think.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Went for DLUX in the end because of the operating temp and value for money , thank you all though for your input. If I remember I will try and take photos before and after application. I think I'm going to put a layer of FK1000P on top to help with water spotting


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dlux beads and sheets waaaaay better than c5, that's the difference


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I have used DLUX and Gyeon Rim. I would say there is no difference between the products.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks, puts my mind at rest knowing I have got a good one


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

JamesCotton said:


> Thanks, puts my mind at rest knowing I have got a good one


To be honest, as long as you use a known brand they are all good. I bet most not so well known brands are good as well. The market for these products is such that it is unlikely that they all manufacture there own product anyway, just rebadge it.

Once it is applied routine maintenance is the most important thing


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Berylburton said:


> To be honest, as long as you use a known brand they are all good. I bet most not so well known brands are good as well. The market for these products is such that it is unlikely that they all manufacture there own product anyway, just rebadge it.
> 
> Once it is applied routine maintenance is the most important thing


Good shout. That's one of the things though I don't want to be caught out paying twice as much for the exact same product because it has a different name on it


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

That is why I use TAC Systems as the are one of the two main companies in Korea that manufacture these coatings.


----------

